# Any long term effects if you run out of salt in softener?



## 2Pz-N-A-POD

I neglected to add softener salt in my water softener. :flame: It was with out salt for about 2 weeks. Will this damage the system? Is there something I should do before I add salt in my holding tank? Any thoughts?

Kevin


----------



## Cabin Fever

Hey, don't worry about it. Just addd more salt and forget about it. No damage done what-so-ever.


----------



## 2Pz-N-A-POD

Cabin

I hope your right!! Last thing I need now is another bill to fix or replace the softener. I wasnt sure what happens when the salt is missing during the flush cycle for the mineral tank. I will have to say though, we havent really noticed a differance in the softness of our water. Maybe I should disconnect it and save on the salt bill? The salt we use is about $9.00/80lbs.


----------



## Cabin Fever

What happens is that fresh water "recharged" your zeolite tank for two weeks instad of the normal salty water. When in the non-recycle mode, fresh water is always passing through the zeolite tank, so it's no big deal to the water softener. 

If you haven't noticed a change in softness, it's maybe because the last recharge was sufficient to keep the water soft for two weeks. I know several people who keep their softeners unplugged and then plug it in when they notice a change in water softness. Sometimes they go for more than two weeks without a recharge....it's all a matter of how hard your water is.


----------

